# Defrag won't Run



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

I've tried starting it from Start.Accesories, "run dfrg.msc" and running it in Safe Mode and get the same result.

Defrag screen load normally and displays the "Analyzse" and "Defrag" buttons, but nothing happens when you press either of them. (The cursor doesn't even change ot an hourglass.) The same thing happens for either of my two hard drives.

Is there a way to simply re-install whatever files are needed to run degrag ?

Any help appreciated.


George


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is there enough free space on your h/d for defrag to work in


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Free Space*

Like, 92% of the HD is free space.

Thanks,

George


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this free version of diskeeper will run
http://www.boostware.com/hardware/harddisk/diskeeper_lite.html


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Diskeeper*

I have a licensed version of Diskeeper on my computer. It's my wife's computer that has the Defrag that won't work.

She won't let me install Diskeeper on her computer, and insists I find a way to fix Defrag. (She says I broke it.)

Maybe I did. I installed Diskeeper on her computer. She found it, got mad and uninstalled it and Defrag hasn't worked since. It just occured to me now the two might be related.


George


----------



## 0578dv (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey George

This might possibly be the solution to your problem, its worked for many, try it
http://www.andreasroom.com/blog/archive/2004/01/18/defrag.aspx


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks 9578DVRZ ! :sayyes: 

I read the comments from the link and it seems that uninstalling Diskeeper is a very common cause of having Defrag break down. No time to perform the fix right now, but I will report back here when I do.'

Thanks again,


George


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Fixed !*

Thanks 0578 for the tip ! Followed the directions to the letter and the problem was solved immediately.

Great suggestion & thanks a lot !

George


----------



## 0578dv (Jun 22, 2005)

:smile: Great!


----------

